# Who is guilty of this too?



## m_shuman (Jun 27, 2013)

I have found the easiest way to bathe Remi is in the shower with me. It is so much easier to use my detachable shower head to wet him down and rinse him out. Please tell me I am not the only one who showers with my fluff.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I do..I do  it's easier on my neck so heck yea...I jump on in and shower away with Lacie which is why I never post pictures of her getting a bath!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I have done it!  Maybe that's how I'll give them their baths tomorrow....


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

I do it too. It is just easier and it seems faster

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

m_shuman said:


> I have found the easiest way to bathe Remi is in the shower with me. It is so much easier to use my detachable shower head to wet him down and rinse him out. Please tell me I am not the only one who showers with my fluff.


I am not sure what you mean totally. Is Remi in there while you take your shower  I don't think that would be good idea for lots reasons. But thats me, and looks like others do, so maybe I'm wrong...I would kinda worry with lots of soap and water from me coming down getting in their eyes/ears. I use a tub or deep sink. But your way does sound like a handy way to bath them though, if your back can take it. :thumbsup:


----------



## m_shuman (Jun 27, 2013)

SammieMom said:


> I am not sure what you mean totally. Is Remi in there while you take your shower  I don't think that would be good idea for lots reasons. But thats me, and looks like others do, so maybe I'm wrong...I would kinda worry with lots of soap and water from me coming down getting in their eyes/ears. I use a tub or deep sink. But your way does sound like a handy way to bath them though, if your back can take it. :thumbsup:


I shower before I bring him in and give him his shower/bath. I have a little seat so I sit with him on my lap and use the handheld sprayer. He has out grown my bathroom sink and I am not about to bathe him in the kitchen sink and my tub is tall and since I am short it is awkward to bath him in it.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

m_shuman said:


> I shower before I bring him in and give him his shower/bath. I have a little seat so I sit with him on my lap and use the handheld sprayer. He has out grown my bathroom sink and I am not about to bathe him in the kitchen sink and my tub is tall and since I am short it is awkward to bath him in it.


That is what I kinda thought you were doing. I also think the shower head is excellent way to bath them. I just can't sit/bend that long anymore. I have to stand to bath mine..luckily I have a BIG sink cause Penny would run all around the shower....:HistericalSmiley:...an old back stinks...:angry:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I do it and with my new bath remodel, I built a bench with the handheld there just to bath dogs LOL


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

mdbflorida said:


> I do it and with my new bath remodel, I built a bench with the handheld there just to bath dogs LOL


That sounds so cool Mags. I used my shower and tub yrs ago with my 15 lb dog.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

I've done it before with Dolce years ago... But I give Kelly her baths in the sink. I think I wanna give the shower a try though!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've showered with many of my fluffs over the years and it is certainly a very easy way to bath them.


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

We have! I shower first and then bring Lily in. :wub:


----------



## MsJaxxy (Nov 6, 2013)

I shower with my chow when he needs to be bathed simply because he's so squirmy otherwise. If I can get in there with him and close the door then he tends to chill out and just let me do what I need to do. I imagine it will be much the same with my Maltese. It just saves time lol


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Ben gets bathed in the laundry sink. It's the perfect height and has sprayer head on the faucet.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I used to go in the bathtub with my bathing suit (not my birthday one) and give them a bath.............but after being beaten up a few times, I try to stick with the kitchen sink, plus it cleans my floors LOL!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I give Lily her bath in the shower, it's so much easier. As soon as she's done my dh gets her out and starts drying her. I have tried Addie and Jack in the shower, doesn't go over very well. I bathe them in the tub.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Belle gets to take a bath with her Daddy. DH just puts her in the tub with him. She gives him a run for his money, but they get through it better than if she were in the sink lol. After she is partially dried, she gets to run around the bathroom while DH takes a shower ~ then he blows out her hair. I get out of bath time mostly because of my allergies. A wet Bella = a Mommy having a hard time breathing, so this way just works out better for us all  .


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Nope but you have given me an idea  Sammy hates bath time but does try and get in with me it just may work.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

lols82 said:


> Nope but you have given me an idea  Sammy hates bath time but does try and get in with me it just may work.


Just make sure you have a long turtle neck sweater :HistericalSmileyr ppl are gonna look at you funny :wub::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I used to have a utility sink in my laundry room. I now use the kitchen sink which has a spray nozzle, just bleach afterwards. It saves my back being able to stand up! I've tried to be creative in the RV, by using the shower, but it was the WORST! My hubby finally installed a new Costco faucet with sprayer and it works great


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

I haven't done it, but I know my best friend bathes her yorkie and maltipoo this way! She says she gets soaked either way, so she might as well take a bath too


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I have taken Penny in the bath with me plenty of times. I think she enjoys bath time much more when she's with mommy.  Just need a rubber ducky. Lol. I usually bathe her in the sink though. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

